# NEW SA Recordings library coming today with Hainbach!



## Spitfire Team (Apr 8, 2021)

Join us for the premiere of our latest Spitfire Audio x SA Recordings sample library release: Landfill Totems, created in collaboration with electronic innovator, Hainbach. Hainbach will also be on Live Chat throughout, so come and say hi!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Apr 8, 2021)

Hainbach — Landfill Totems is out NOW! 

Made in collaboration with Berlin-based composer, producer, and pioneer in experimental electronics, Hainbach, these one-of-a-kind, complex sounds have been expertly created from vintage test equipment collected from nuclear research labs and scrap heaps — given a new lease of life and transformed into instruments by the artist.

Just £29 / 29€ / $29

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hainbach-landfill-totems/


----------



## tf-drone (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi,

sounds awesome, would have been an instant buy. However, what on earth should I do with a CASSETTE? Hope the first 1500 sell out quickly *hide under chair*.


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 8, 2021)

So great to see Hainbach and SA collab together. This was a pleasant surprise !


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 8, 2021)

OMG! Instabuy.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 8, 2021)

Very cool! Going for it - I like the vibe.


----------



## S4410 (Apr 8, 2021)

Very interesting library, amazing sounds, i just watched him talk about his new work on a YouTube streaming.. Might be my 1st purchase from the €29 small Spitfire libraries


----------



## gives19 (Apr 8, 2021)

BTW.. I found an issue with the AAX plugin that won't load for some reason in ProTools. Probably and Avid thing. Works fine in my other DAW's, even Ableton Live 11. I sent them a report.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 8, 2021)

I've been a big fan of Hainbach for a long time. This was a smart move for Spitfire. This is the real "Labs." No calibration required.


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 8, 2021)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> sounds awesome, would have been an instant buy. However, what on earth should I do with a CASSETTE? Hope the first 1500 sell out quickly *hide under chair*.


Erase, disassemble, and make a loop. That's what Hainbach would do. 😎


----------



## Wally Garten (Apr 8, 2021)

Very nice. I'm tempted to buy just for the tape. Heh.

I've never been able to decide if should get into these SA libraries that consist solely of highly designed sounds by someone else. Usually, sound design is very important to me, and I like to do it myself. On the one hand, it might be fun, like playing dress-up! Who wouldn't want to be Hainbach for Halloween?


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 9, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> On the one hand, it might be fun, like playing dress-up! Who wouldn't want to be Hainbach for Halloween?


"It's good to have you back."


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 9, 2021)

That's nuts that the 1500 have gone already...


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 9, 2021)

Great stuff. Very interesting library... not just simple sound design. 
interesting conceptually, interesting sounds. Very unique.
Nice one Spitty!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Apr 9, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> That's nuts that the 1500 have gone already...



$29 x 1500 is a pretty good days work.


----------



## gives19 (Apr 9, 2021)

I sent them an email about the PT issue with AAX Plugin. They replied and I suppose will work on it. It works fine in Logic, Live 11 etc. 

*Jack* (Spitfire Audio) 

Apr 9, 2021, 9:44 GMT+1 

Gregory,

Thanks for getting in touch and my apologies for any inconvenience caused. I have logged this case with our developers and hopefully it can be addressed with an new plugin in build?

In the meantime, do you have access to a wrapper. For example Komplete Kontrol. This would load your VST / AU version in Pro Tools via Komplete Kontrol and work as normal. You could also use software such as Blue Cat Patchwork if you have that available also.

I will place this case on hold until a member of our team provides feedback. However please do update me whether this temporary solution works for you.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## thereus (Apr 11, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> Join us for the premiere of our latest Spitfire Audio x SA Recordings sample library release: Landfill Totems, created in collaboration with electronic innovator, Hainbach. Hainbach will also be on Live Chat throughout, so come and say hi!



What's the slider controller that Homay has there?


----------



## gives19 (Apr 12, 2021)

gives19 said:


> I sent them an email about the PT issue with AAX Plugin. They replied and I suppose will work on it. It works fine in Logic, Live 11 etc.
> 
> *Jack* (Spitfire Audio)
> 
> ...


They just sent me a new AAX to fix the problem this morning April 12th PST. I will try out and report back.


----------



## gives19 (Apr 12, 2021)

BTW. the new AAX version works just fine. I was getting an error that it was NOT a 64bit plugin, even though it was. All good now! Thanks to Jack in support at Spitfire. I was on it fast!


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 12, 2021)

I love this library.


----------



## Mikro93 (Apr 12, 2021)

thereus said:


> What's the slider controller that Homay has there?


Bit of a long shot, but it's a Control Freak Studio Edition by Kenton


----------



## davidson (Sep 8, 2021)

Is everyone else getting huge volume inconsistencies between presets? Im getting -30db on one, then the next blasts me at +6db.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 8, 2021)

davidson said:


> Is everyone else getting huge volume inconsistencies between presets? Im getting -30db on one, then the next blasts me at +6db.


Yes. I prefer working with the wav files.


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Yes. I prefer working with the wav files.


You have access to the wav files? I thought since this is a SA plugin library that you didn't or do you re-sample it?


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 8, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> You have access to the wav files? I thought since this is a SA plugin library that you didn't or do you re-sample it?


SA sells the samples separately also.


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> SA sells the samples separately also.


That's really cool ! Thank you.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> SA sells the samples separately also.


You can buy the Landfill Totems album as WAV / FLAC files with the Sample Library bundled with it.
But I think the Library bundled is still the plugin version:

"These dystopian sounds are presented in Spitfire Audio’s award-winning, easy-to-use plug-in."









Hainbach - Landfill Totems. SA Recordings.


Buy Landfill Totems by Hainbach on SA Recordings.




sarecordings.com


----------



## curry36 (Sep 13, 2021)

Technostica said:


> You can buy the Landfill Totems album as WAV / FLAC files with the Sample Library bundled with it.
> But I think the Library bundled is still the plugin version:
> 
> "These dystopian sounds are presented in Spitfire Audio’s award-winning, easy-to-use plug-in."
> ...


So this link is the Sample Library including the music from Hainbach for 7 bucks, and the Spitfire Player version costs 30 bucks? If I want both versions, I need to buy them separately? I am a bit confused, I'd like to end up having the samples and the player version - is there a all in one link where I can buy that? Thanks


----------



## davidson (Sep 13, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Yes. I prefer working with the wav files.


Thanks for confirming.

@SpitfireSupport I know these are at the cheaper end of the scale for your products, but a bit more QA when finalising the libraries wouldn't go amiss. Almost 40db between presets is pretty poor work.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 13, 2021)

curry36 said:


> So this link is the Sample Library including the music from Hainbach for 7 bucks, and the Spitfire Player version costs 30 bucks? If I want both versions, I need to buy them separately? I am a bit confused, I'd like to end up having the samples and the player version - is there a all in one link where I can buy that? Thanks


They don’t sell the raw samples at all.
You can buy the album as a download with the option for uncompressed, but those aren’t the samples in the plug-in, just WAV files of the songs on the album.


----------



## curry36 (Sep 13, 2021)

Technostica said:


> They don’t sell the raw samples at all.
> You can buy the album as a download with the option for uncompressed, but those aren’t the samples in the plug-in, just WAV files of the songs on the album.


Oh well, for that I have no use. As the tracks are his compositions, I assume that you can't just take 30s of it and use it as a background for your own composition. 



Alchemedia said:


> SA sells the samples separately also.


I am wondering where you've seen that? I couldn't find them, only the WAV files of the songs, as @Technostica stated.


----------

